# Lobsters! Facts and look at the Yeti Lobster!



## Deadly Sushi

*Our world is full of amazing and beautiful creatures. These lobsters are just some of them.*

        Beside the American lobsters that we often see and eat, how many of these creatures have you seen? There are very rare lobsters that come in white, blue, yellow, two-tone colors, and even unisex lobsters.
*General Facts about Lobsters*

*



​






 
*



Female lobsters can have from 5,000 to 50,000 eggs depending on her size.  A large female can lay up to 100,000 eggs.
Lobsters shed their shells every year.
Lobsters are invertebrates.  They have no backbone, but exoskeleton, which is the hard outer shell.
Lobsters have four hard pairs of jointed walking legs, segmented body, a fan tail, sensory antennae, and compound eyes on stalks.
Most lobsters are active at night.
Lobsters are carnivores since they eat crabs, snails, mussels, small fishes, and other lobsters.
Lobsters grow throughout their life.
The biggest lobster was caught weighting at 44 pounds.
Lobster can live to be a 100 years old.
*Kiwa Hirsuta: The Yeti Lobster*






















Scientists discovered this creature at 7, 450 feet deep in the South Pacific, which was named Kiwa hirsuta. This lobster was so rare that they've had to create a new species family and genus for it. The white lobster or albino lobster's ratio is 1 in 100 million lobsters.
The fuzzy white lobster is blind, since it has only "the vestige of a membrane" in place of its eyes, and is about 6 inches long with pincers covered with hair-like strands.
*Rare Blue Lobster*














This lobster was caught two years ago, and has molted to its brightest blue at The Audubon Society in Bristol, Rhode Island.  It is said that blue lobsters are a very rare occurrence, about 1 in 5 million ratio.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*American Blue Lobster*










For more pictures of this rare blue lobster, click on Image Source
This is another very rare blue lobster.  A genetic defect was discovered by Professor Ronald Christensen at the University of Connecticut. The blue lobsters produce too much protein, and a red caratenoid molecule, also known as astaxanthin. These combine to form the blue complex, known as crustacyanin, to give the lobsters their blue color.
*Two Tones Lobster*


















As you can see in this picture, the colors are perfectly half-and half. This two-tone colored lobster is very rare occurring only once in every 50 million, and a fisherman name Alan Robinson caught it on July 13th, 2006 in Maine.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Rare Yellow Lobster*





Image Source
It is believed that the yellow lobster is 30 times more rare than the blue lobsters.  David Percy caught a yellow lobster on August 1st, 2006 in Maine.  The chance of catching a yellow lobster is 1 in 30 million.
*Unisex Lobster*





Click on Image Source for more information.
As you can see, lobsters come in many colors, such as this one. Not only are the colors different, but this lobster is a unique creature since it carries both male and female sex organs.
*Blue Spiny Lobster*














Image Source.
The blue spiny lobsters have no claws, and migrate in a single line across the ocean floor. They are scavengers that will feed on meaty food, and a true carnivore for clam meat.
*Slipper Lobster*
























Slipper lobsters are closely related to the spiny lobsters and are in the family of achelate (clawless) decapods crustaceans. They live in warm water of the oceans and seas. You can easily recognize the slipper lobsters by their wide head plates, and their large antennae.


----------



## pirate_girl

pass da buttah please....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> pass da buttah please....



That last watery fella is UG-LEY!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> That last watery fella is UG-LEY!


You can't judge a lobster by it's cover...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> You can't judge a lobster by it's cover...



True DAT PG. Ye be next to such creatures drivin yur ship


----------



## REDDOGTWO

pirate_girl said:


> pass da buttah please....



I was under the impression that you were a Vegetarian.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> True DAT PG. Ye be next to such creatures drivin yur ship


 arrhhh!!
by the way, who _is _driving me ship?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> arrhhh!!
> by the way, who _is _driving me ship?




The evil Brandy. He be at the wheel Cap'tn


----------



## pirate_girl

REDDOGTWO said:


> I was under the impression that you were a Vegetarian.


I am RedD, but I do eat seafood and fish on occasion, even turkey during the holidays, and recently, a cheeseburger on a dare
My diet per normal is vegetarian, then again, I'm not normal, so you never know what I'll do. 
Seriously, it's mostly meat analogs, lots of rice, pasta, fruit and veg with some junk thrown in for good measure.
When I get the extra junk in my trunk (say 5-? lbs weight gain, I go full vegan and do a juice fast and eat nothing but fresh vegetables until the booty goes back to normal-not often though).
I am healthy and full of spunk most of the time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> The evil Brandy. He be at the wheel Cap'tn


The evil Pg-tips tea with milk and sugar be at the wheel this eve, me hearty... plus a telephone ringing off the dang hook..


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I was just giving you some crap PG.  Some where I saw a advertisement where they were pushing some seafood for the vegetarians and when I saw your post, I was just sort of confused as to what a vegetarian was as I have always considered seafood a meat.


----------



## Bobcat

It's meat all right, but not red-blooded meat. Whilst almost everything on land has blood containing iron to transport oxygen (hemoglobin), them there lobster critters use copper (hemocyanin). They is blue-blooded critters right there!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoglobin#Other_oxygen-binding_proteins




_Now before youse all a go thinkin I'm some kinda jeanious or somthin, I heerd it on BBC radio a few weeks ago._  



> Other oxygen-binding proteins
> 
> Myoglobin: Found in the muscle tissue of many vertebrates, including humans, it gives muscle tissue a distinct red or dark gray color. It is very similar to hemoglobin in structure and sequence, but is not a tetramer; instead, it is a monomer that lacks cooperative binding. It is used to store oxygen rather than transport it.
> 
> Hemocyanin: The second most common oxygen-transporting protein found in nature, it is found in the blood of many arthropods and molluscs. Uses copper prosthetic groups instead of iron heme groups and is blue in color when oxygenated.
> 
> Hemerythrin: Some marine invertebrates and a few species of annelid use this iron-containing non-heme protein to carry oxygen in their blood. Appears pink/violet when oxygenated, clear when not.
> 
> Chlorocruorin: Found in many annelids, it is very similar to erythrocruorin, but the heme group is significantly different in structure. Appears green when deoxygenated and red when oxygenated.
> 
> Vanabins: Also known as vanadium chromagens, they are found in the blood of sea squirts and are hypothesised to use the rare metal vanadium as its oxygen binding prosthetic group.
> 
> Erythrocruorin: Found in many annelids, including earthworms, it is a giant free-floating blood protein containing many dozens — possibly hundreds — of iron- and heme-bearing protein subunits bound together into a single protein complex with a molecular mass greater than 3.5 million daltons.
> 
> Pinnaglobin: Only seen in the mollusc Pinna squamosa. Brown manganese-based porphyrin protein.
> 
> Leghemoglobin: In leguminous plants, such as alfalfa or soybeans, the nitrogen fixing bacteria in the roots are protected from oxygen by this iron heme containing oxygen-binding protein. The specific enzyme protected is nitrogenase, which is unable to reduce nitrogen gas in the presence of free oxygen.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> The evil Pg-tips tea with milk and sugar be at the wheel this eve, me hearty... plus a telephone ringing off the dang hook..




Whos calling? Errrrr... what birds be sending you notes?


----------



## pirate_girl

REDDOGTWO said:


> I was just giving you some crap PG.  Some where I saw a advertisement where they were pushing some seafood for the vegetarians and when I saw your post, I was just sort of confused as to what a vegetarian was as I have always considered seafood a meat.



(Most vegans and lacto-ovo vegetarians do not, by the way, consider those      who eat fish "real" vegetarians --- you see why definitions can create      divisions between people?)

Those types can kiss my butt.. fish and seafood were the last I was willing to give up because it contains a lot of nutrients vital to cardiac health.
So.. I do eat fish and seafood pretty frequently.
No worries RedD.. I like you being around here more often.
I missed ya!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Bobcat said:


> It's meat all right, but not red-blooded meat. Whilst almost everything on land has blood containing iron to transport oxygen, them there lobster critters use copper.



So that means that is OK for a vegetarian to eat?  And if that is the case, those Lobster critters are awfully expensive veggies.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

pirate_girl said:


> (Most vegans and lacto-ovo vegetarians do not, by the way, consider those      who eat fish "real" vegetarians --- you see why definitions can create      divisions between people?)
> 
> Those types can kiss my butt.. fish and seafood were the last I was willing to give up because it contains a lot of nutrients vital to cardiac health.
> So.. I do eat fish and seafood pretty frequently.
> No worries RedD.. I like you being around here more often.
> I missed ya!



Thank you for the clarification, science was my weak subject in school and I thought I must of slept through the whole year of class rather than just a day to two.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Whos calling? Errrrr... what birds be sending you notes?


Roxanne was calling me and telling me hardly anyone showed up for her Christmas party this evening.
Hellooooooooooooooo?? subzero temps, they live out in the boonies, guess I missed her awesome crab dip with Ritz crackers.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> Roxanne was calling me and telling me hardly anyone showed up for her Christmas party this evening.
> Hellooooooooooooooo?? subzero temps, they live out in the boonies, guess I missed her awesome crab dip with Ritz crackers.



Its always VERY sad when folks dont show up to a home party.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Its always VERY sad when folks dont show up to a home party.


Yeah well, 8 of about a group of 20 showed up, they sounded pretty festive to me.
Meanwhile, I am here at home safe and warm, sans the fab crab dip, but bugging the hell outta you all on the forum.
Besides, Gretchen didn't want me to go. She refused to leave her spot on the bed.


----------



## Bobcat

REDDOGTWO said:


> So that means that is OK for a vegetarian to eat?  And if that is the case, those Lobster critters are awfully expensive veggies.




Not as expensive as tropical fruit in Norway!


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Not as expensive as tropical fruit in Norway!



Who was a tropical fruit in Norway


----------

